# [EVDL] Honda's U3-X personal mobility device



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100719/6452b728/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Segway was bad enough. Just another useless labor saving device except like the Segway good for some handicapped people. Lawrence Rhodes... 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A really neat unit especially with the two 98 lb. girls riding, wonder what
big old 300 lb. man like me would do? The engineering side of my
experience asks how long do those little wheels last and are they easy to
replace every week if you ride outside on concrete sidewalks? or is just for
inside use? (I don't expect any answers, I am just saying it doesn't look
"Practical".)
Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
www.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM (Adviser) EVTI-EVA Education Chapter
Phone (863) 944 - 9913
It=92s estimated that the existing U.S. electrical grid has sufficient
capacity to fully fuel three-quarters of the nation=92s 217 million passeng=
er
vehicles.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------=
------------------------------

On Mon, Jul 19, 2010 at 3:30 PM, Lawrence Rhodes <[email protected]


> > wrote:
> 
> > The Segway was bad enough. Just another useless labor saving device exce=
> pt
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Mon, Jul 19, 2010 at 3:30 PM, Lawrence Rhodes <[email protected]


> > wrote:
> 
> > The Segway was bad enough. Just another useless labor saving device exce=
> pt
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It looked like simply lack of heel on shoe to keep it from slipping forward.
those foot pegs were too small. IMHO.
Dennis Miles



> SteveS <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I noted that most of the time they were dragging (or near dragging)
> > their toes. Wonder if it was just a natural reaction or it was needed.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It looks like another example of style over substance. It's a 
interesting idea, but looks very complex and expensive, and not very 
practical.

I'll have show it to my BEST kids next year, and see if they can design 
a simpler version. They did build their own self-balancing Segway for 
under $100. 

-- 
Lee A. Hart | Ring the bells that still can ring
814 8th Ave N | Forget the perfect offering
Sartell MN 56377	| There is a crack in everything
leeahart earthlink.net	| That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Apologies to those who may recognize that I've posted this before.
http://focusdesigns.com/

It's a direct competitor to the Honda version, except that it's far more 
practical for real world use. Seven mile range per charge, bmx-style tire with 
decent traction on most surfaces. It's not much of a climber, but it will move 
along smartly. It's half a Segway, with a seat. It's a unicycle seat and as 
such, not the most comfortable in the world. I swapped mine out for an 
air-filled version, for a tremendous improvement.

The Segway is classified in the state of Florida as a mobility-assist device and 
has a lot of freedoms that I'd love to have with my SBU. The Segways can go 
where bicycles are not permitted, but I doubt that there are lobbyists willing 
to push for reduced constraints on a "unicycle" of any form.

Oh, yeah, it's way more affordable, I'm sure, even though I don't know the 
Honda's U3-X price.

Dennis, if you ever find yourself in Daytona and need a charge, I have an 
outdoor 220v 50 amp "RV" outlet, and you're welcome to take the SBU for a test 
drive.

fred




________________________________
Date: Mon, 19 Jul 2010 16:10:24 -0400
From: Dennis Miles <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Honda's U3-X personal mobility device

On Mon, Jul 19, 2010 at 3:30 PM, Lawrence Rhodes <[email protected]


> > wrote:
> 
> > The Segway was bad enough. Just another useless labor saving device except
> > like the Segway good for some handicapped people. Lawrence Rhodes...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > It looks like another example of style over substance. It's a
> > interesting idea, but looks very complex and expensive, and not very
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Fred, RE:>>>Dennis, if you ever find yourself in Daytona and need a charge,
I have an
outdoor 220v 50 amp "RV" outlet, and you're welcome to take the SBU for a
test
drive. >>>Thanks Fred. I am just 6 miles from the other end of I-4 in
Kathleen, I'll add your charging availability to my card file. I pulled into
a "Camp-ground" once and they only charged me 1/2 price for a four hour
charge. Met some nice people too.
Regards,
Dennis Miles
=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=
=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=
=3D=3D=3D


> fred <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Apologies to those who may recognize that I've posted this before.
> > http://focusdesigns.com/
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My friend & I both wondered about 'payload' over the weight of the 89 pound models
But I was pleased to see the omni wheel move out of Robotics FIRST! in to a real-world[?] scale application.. Robotics FIRST competitions are the brain child of Dean Kamen, inventor of the Segway, so there is a lot of resonance going on here. Can't wait to hear the B*E*S*T kids response!
I don't shop where I can't charge.





-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100720/72b68397/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There's something about the name "eunicycle" that sounds a little
scary. Is one of the side effects a reduced ability to reproduce? :^)

DAC

On Tue, Jul 20, 2010 at 4:30 PM, corbin dunn
<[email protected]> wrote:
>
>


> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> >> It looks like another example of style over substance. It's a
> >> interesting idea, but looks very complex and expensive, and not very
> ...


----------

